# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  .::رشته روان شناسی خوبه یا بد؟چرا پیام نور با رتبه های بالا هم روان شناسی می گیره؟::.

## MohammadReZa.m

رشته روان شناسی خوبه یا بد؟چرا پیام نور با رتبه های بالا هم روان شناسی می گیره؟

----------


## marzeyh

> رشته روان شناسی خوبه یا بد؟چرا پیام نور با رتبه های بالا هم روان شناسی می گیره؟


اگه ب خاطر علاقه داشتن بخونید اره خوبه خیلیا هستن که با اینکه رتبه ی خیلی خوبی دارن روانشناسی میخونن

----------


## Mr.Hosein

میشه گفت بله...روان شناسی با هر رتبه ای پذیرش داره تقریبا...از بازار کار خوبی هم برخوردار هست البته بیشتر برای ارشد...ولی باید توجه کافی داشته باشید که برای موفقیت و مطرح شدن باید روان شناس واقعی باشید!یعنی از همین الان این حسو درون خودت داشته باشی که میتونی با کلامت,با مطالبت خیلیا رو منصرف کنی از انجام کاری یا خیلی هارو تشویق کنی...
این روزها روان شناس زیاد هست...با دریافتی حقوق حدود900هزار تومان!که همینطور که ملاحظه میکنید از رشته ای مثل پرستاری هم درامد کمتری داره...
ولی چی میشه که بعضیا حسابی کارشون میگیره و یکی یکی پله های ترقی رو فتح میکنن!؟
اونها کسانین که با عشق تمام وارد این کار شدن و توش به این مرتبه از شهرت و موفقیت رسیدن(مثال معروفش استاد احمد حلت هستن)اونها واسه این کار ساخته شدن!یا بهتره بگیم خودشونو واسه ی این کار ساختن...
اگه میخوای تو این رشته موفق باشی نباید فقط به مطالعه ی دروس دانشگاهی بپردازی,باید مقاله ها,کتاب های زیادی رو بخونی...تجربه های زیادی رو یاد بگیری و تو همایش های زیادی شرکت کنی...به دلیل محدود بودن کتاب های روان شناسی به زبان فارسی باید با زبان انگلیسی اشنایی کافی داشته باشی...همینطور زیست هم تو این رشته از اهمیت بالایی برخوردار هست...
با تمام این وجود اگه میدونی واقعا اون قدرت رو تو نوشته هات و بیانت داری...اگه به خودت باور داری و میدونی روزی میرسه که جلوی صدها شاید هم هزاران نفر سخنرانی کنی و اخرش همه تورو تحسین کنن...
 پس برات ارزویی جز موفقیت تو این رشته رو ندارم...

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> میشه گفت بله...روان شناسی با هر رتبه ای پذیرش داره تقریبا...از بازار کار خوبی هم برخوردار هست البته بیشتر برای ارشد...ولی باید توجه کافی داشته باشید که برای موفقیت و مطرح شدن باید روان شناس واقعی باشید!یعنی از همین الان این حسو درون خودت داشته باشی که میتونی با کلامت,با مطالبت خیلیا رو منصرف کنی از انجام کاری یا خیلی هارو تشویق کنی...
> این روزها روان شناس زیاد هست...با دریافتی حقوق حدود900هزار تومان!که همینطور که ملاحظه میکنید از رشته ای مثل پرستاری هم درامد کمتری داره...
> ولی چی میشه که بعضیا حسابی کارشون میگیره و یکی یکی پله های ترقی رو فتح میکنن!؟
> اونها کسانین که با عشق تمام وارد این کار شدن و توش به این مرتبه از شهرت و موفقیت رسیدن(مثال معروفش استاد احمد حلت هستن)اونها واسه این کار ساخته شدن!یا بهتره بگیم خودشونو واسه ی این کار ساختن...
> اگه میخوای تو این رشته موفق باشی نباید فقط به مطالعه ی دروس دانشگاهی بپردازی,باید مقاله ها,کتاب های زیادی رو بخونی...تجربه های زیادی رو یاد بگیری و تو همایش های زیادی شرکت کنی...به دلیل محدود بودن کتاب های روان شناسی به زبان فارسی باید با زبان انگلیسی اشنایی کافی داشته باشی...همینطور زیست هم تو این رشته از اهمیت بالایی برخوردار هست...
> با تمام این وجود اگه میدونی واقعا اون قدرت رو تو نوشته هات و بیانت داری...اگه به خودت باور داری و میدونی روزی میرسه که جلوی صدها شاید هم هزاران نفر سخنرانی کنی و اخرش همه تورو تحسین کنن...
>  پس برات ارزویی جز موفقیت تو این رشته رو ندارم...


خیلی ممنون.اتفاقا آره خیلی علاقه هم دارم..
فقط یک مشکلی که دارم هیچ علاقه ای به زدن مطب ندارم.در این مورد که محدودیتی وجود نداره؟
و مدرک هاش معتبره هست؟مثلا دانشگاه پیام نور بخونمش خوبه؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> خیلی ممنون.اتفاقا آره خیلی علاقه هم دارم..
> فقط یک مشکلی که دارم هیچ علاقه ای به زدن مطب ندارم.در این مورد که محدودیتی وجود نداره؟
> و مدرک هاش معتبره هست؟مثلا دانشگاه پیام نور بخونمش خوبه؟


برای مطب زدن طبق قوانین شما باید دو مدرک خودتونو در گرایش بخونید...(یعنی باید ارشد داشته باشید)
خیر اگه علاقه ای به زدن مطب ندارید میتونین تو مراکز مختلف کار کنید...مثل مشاوره ی ازدواج,ترک اعتیاد و مشاوره ی تحصیلی و...

بله مدرک پیام نور مشکلی نداره و کاملا معتبره...
هر چند داشنجو های دانشگاه های بزرگی مثل تهران زودتر سر کار میرن و تضمینی تر هستن(اون هم به دلیل جو موجود در دانشگاه و اشنایی با بعضی از اساتید هست)ولی این دلیل نمیشه که فرقی بین کسی که مدرکشو از پیام نور گرفته با اونها باشه...بنده که تاحالا ندیدم کارفرمایی شرط بر سراسری بودن دانشگاه گذاشته باشه!
اگر شما معدلتونو بالا نگه دارید و اطلاعات خودتونو به روز کنین بدون شک زودتر از چیزی که فکرشو کنین جذب بازار کار رشته ی مورد علاقتون میشید...
در فضای مجازی میتونین به سایت های مختلف مربوط به استخدام مراجعه کنین و شرایط حال حاضر این رشته رو ببینید...
بهتره پس از کنکور به مراکز مختلف مشاوره سر بزنید و شرایط کار رو ببینید...به خصوص پیشنهاد میکنم که از افراد متخصص این رشته و کسانی که مشغول به کار هستن اطلاعات کافی رو بگیرید تا با اگاهی کامل رشته ی تحصیلیتونو انتخاب کنین و درونش به موفقیت برسید...

----------


## djamin

سلام به نظر من بسیار عالیه.البته خوب بستگی داره که چه زیرشاخه ای از روان شناسی منظورته ولی در کل بسیار خوبه.البته بگم اصلا درس های که میخونی رو توی زندگی خودت ازمایش نکن که بدبخت میشی(اینو من نمیگم کل روان شناس ها میگن میتونی بپرسی نظراتشونو.مخصوصا روان شناس های بالینی)امیدوارم موفق باشی.در اخر هم اگه واقعا درس میخونی برو پیام نور

----------


## maziar9675

یکی از بهترین رشته ها برای بچه های انسانیه

----------


## misha

روان شناسی خیلی رشته خوبیه و طرفدار هم کم نداره ولی باید واقعا عاشق روان شناسی باشی تا در اینده موفق باشی...تا  کارشناسی ارشد پیش بری خیلی بهتره. :Yahoo (1): 
مشاور تحصیلی و مشاور ازدواج هم از همش بهتره.. یعنی متقاضی زیاد داره بازار کارش هم خیلی خوبه مخصوصا مشاوره تحصیلی که الان بازارش خیلی داغه ...
من روان شناسی رو میشناسم که عاشق کارشه و30 میلیون در ماه بطور میانگین(بعضی ماه ها هم بیشتر)درامد داره. :Yahoo (39):

----------


## tak.star

چرا بد باشه

----------


## niـhan

بازارکار هر رشته اول به زرنگی  خود ادم بعدش به رشته بستگی داره
ولی روانشناسی  رشته ایی که تقریبا اشباع شده  و بیشتر  باید به فکر  مراتب بالا تری باشی

----------


## TVD

باید چن سال خوند تا مدرک دکترای روانشناسی بالینی گرفت؟؟ 

کسی که توی پیام نور دکترا بگیره با اونی که توی دولتی دکترا گرفته چ فرقی دارن؟؟

بازار کارش اگه دکترا بگیری تو شهرای کوچیک چطوره؟؟

----------


## highdreams

میگم روانشناسی از طریق تجربی وارد شدن با رشته ی انسانی چه فرقی داره؟کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> باید چن سال خوند تا مدرک دکترای روانشناسی بالینی گرفت؟؟ 
> 
> کسی که توی پیام نور دکترا بگیره با اونی که توی دولتی دکترا گرفته چ فرقی دارن؟؟
> 
> بازار کارش اگه دکترا بگیری تو شهرای کوچیک چطوره؟؟


4سال کارشناسی-2سال ارشد و 4سال دکترا
کسی که دکترا میگیره هدفش بیشتر تدریس هست...بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثل دانشگاه شیراز  فقط کسایی رو برای استادی میگیرن که  تمامی مدارکشون رو از دانشگاه های سراسری دولتی گرفته باشن(که حتی سخت گیرانه تر هم شده و مدرک خارج از کشور مد نظره...)
بستگی به کوچیکی اون شهر مد نظر شما داره!ولی راحت تر میتونین تو دانشگاه اون ناحیه مشغول به تدریس بشید...

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> میگم روانشناسی از طریق تجربی وارد شدن با رشته ی انسانی چه فرقی داره؟کدوم بهتره؟


فرقی بینشون نیست...فرق اصلی بین روانشناسی ها میان شاخه های اصلی این رشته هست...
ولی در رشته ی انسانی به دلیل تاپ بودن این رشته شما رتبه ی خیلی خوبی برای قبولی در دانشگاهی مثل تهران میخواهید...

----------


## highdreams

> فرقی بینشون نیست...فرق اصلی بین روانشناسی ها میان شاخه های اصلی این رشته هست...
> ولی در رشته ی انسانی به دلیل تاپ بودن این رشته شما رتبه ی خیلی خوبی برای قبولی در دانشگاهی مثل تهران میخواهید...


آره..چون منم شنیدم که روانشناسی ارزشش واسه تجربیا کمتر از انسانی هاست..ممنون

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> 4سال کارشناسی-2سال ارشد و 4سال دکترا
> کسی که دکترا میگیره هدفش بیشتر تدریس هست...بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثل دانشگاه شیراز  فقط کسایی رو برای استادی میگیرن که  تمامی مدارکشون رو از دانشگاه های سراسری دولتی گرفته باشن(که حتی سخت گیرانه تر هم شده و مدرک خارج از کشور مد نظره...)
> بستگی به کوچیکی اون شهر مد نظر شما داره!ولی راحت تر میتونین تو دانشگاه اون ناحیه مشغول به تدریس بشید...


یعنی جی؟
10 سال بریم دکترا بگیریم بعد بگن ارزش نداره..!ارزشش که یکسانه یا نه کسی که از دولتی بگیره مدرکش ارزش بیشتری داره؟
واقعا اگرم ارزش بیشتری داشته باشه بعید نیست..مملکت که نیست خرابست..هرکی ساز خودشو می زنه

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> یعنی جی؟
> 10 سال بریم دکترا بگیریم بعد بگن ارزش نداره..!ارزشش که یکسانه یا نه کسی که از دولتی بگیره مدرکش ارزش بیشتری داره؟
> واقعا اگرم ارزش بیشتری داشته باشه بعید نیست..مملکت که نیست خرابست..هرکی ساز خودشو می زنه


بله...برای گرفتن دکترای تخصصی در هر رشته ای شما باید10سال درس بخونید...
برای تدریس در دانشگاه بعضی از دانشگاه ها همونطور که گفتم شرایط خاصی دارن...البته این روزها متاسفانه حرف اول رو داره معیاری به نام پارتی میزنه...!
ولی شما میتونین همایش بزارید,سخنرانی ها و مقاله های خوبی ارایه بدید...اونوقت کم کم اسم شما در سر زبان ها میوفتد و شرایط شما کاملا مطلوب میشه...
موفق شدن در این رشته نیازمند مطالعه ی زیاد و فن بیان خوب هست...شما باید فعال باشید و میشه گفت همینطور دارای ذهن اقتصادی...باید تو کار خودتون همیشه در حال پیشرفت باشید تا بتونین موفقیت قابل توجهی کسب کنید...

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> بله...برای گرفتن دکترای تخصصی در هر رشته ای شما باید10سال درس بخونید...
> برای تدریس در دانشگاه بعضی از دانشگاه ها همونطور که گفتم شرایط خاصی دارن...البته این روزها متاسفانه حرف اول رو داره معیاری به نام پارتی میزنه...!
> ولی شما میتونین همایش بزارید,سخنرانی ها و مقاله های خوبی ارایه بدید...اونوقت کم کم اسم شما در سر زبان ها میوفتد و شرایط شما کاملا مطلوب میشه...
> موفق شدن در این رشته نیازمند مطالعه ی زیاد و فن بیان خوب هست...شما باید فعال باشید و میشه گفت همینطور دارای ذهن اقتصادی...باید تو کار خودتون همیشه در حال پیشرفت باشید تا بتونین موفقیت قابل توجهی کسب کنید...


پس یعنی تو پیام نور شهر کوچیکی هم میشه درس خوند و آدم بزرگی تو این زمینه شد..

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> پس یعنی تو پیام نور شهر کوچیکی هم میشه درس خوند و آدم بزرگی تو این زمینه شد..


دانشگاه معیار مناسبی برای اثبات توانایی های یک فرد نیست...
بله صد در صد میشه شد...
فقط همت و تلاش میخواد...اگر واقعا هدفتون همین رشتس پس به تحصیل مشغول شید و در مقاطع بالاتر وارد دانشگاه های دولتی بشید...
هر ساله دانشجو های رشته های زیادی برای ازمون کارشناسی ارشد روانشناسی بالینی شرکت میکنن...کسایی که هیچ شناختی از اون نداشتن...مهندس های مختلف مثل شیمی و...ولی اونها علاقه دارن و میخونن منابع رو...و قبول هم میشن!
تلاشگر باشید تا در هر زمینه ای موفق باشید...

----------


## enrique1376

سلام
بچه ها کسی از روانشناسی جنایی اطلاعاتی داره؟
ممنون

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> دانشگاه معیار مناسبی برای اثبات توانایی های یک فرد نیست...
> بله صد در صد میشه شد...
> فقط همت و تلاش میخواد...اگر واقعا هدفتون همین رشتس پس به تحصیل مشغول شید و در مقاطع بالاتر وارد دانشگاه های دولتی بشید...
> هر ساله دانشجو های رشته های زیادی برای ازمون کارشناسی ارشد روانشناسی بالینی شرکت میکنن...کسایی که هیچ شناختی از اون نداشتن...مهندس های مختلف مثل شیمی و...ولی اونها علاقه دارن و میخونن منابع رو...و قبول هم میشن!
> تلاشگر باشید تا در هر زمینه ای موفق باشید...


یعنی میشه تا مئثلا ارشد رو پیام نور خوند بعد بقیشو برای فوق و دکتری رفت یک دانشگاه دولتی خوب؟شرایطش چطوریه و چطور باید این کارو انجام داد.یعنی می زارن؟
چون با کنکور که نمی تونم یک دانشگاه خوب قبول شم.

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> یعنی میشه تا مئثلا ارشد رو پیام نور خوند بعد بقیشو برای فوق و دکتری رفت یک دانشگاه دولتی خوب؟شرایطش چطوریه و چطور باید این کارو انجام داد.یعنی می زارن؟
> چون با کنکور که نمی تونم یک دانشگاه خوب قبول شم.


بله میشه تا لیسانس خوند بعد برای ارشد و بالاتر به دولتی رفت...مشکلی نیست...
فقط اینکه پیام نور کلاس های کمتری داره و بیشتر خودت باید بخونی...اینه که از لحاظ سواد چون خودت همشو میخونی سطح خوبی کسب میکنی ولی سختی های خودشو داره...
برای ازمون به مقاطع بالاتر هم شما باید منابع مورد نظر رو برای ازمون ارشد بخونین که اعلام میشه...
یه خوبی دیگه هم داره اینه که شهریش کمتره به نسبت...

در کل اگه نمیخواین پشت کنکور بمونین و همزمان بخونین پیشنهاد میکنم ازاد برید...نتونستین پیام نور

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

> بله میشه تا لیسانس خوند بعد برای ارشد و بالاتر به دولتی رفت...مشکلی نیست...
> فقط اینکه پیام نور کلاس های کمتری داره و بیشتر خودت باید بخونی...اینه که از لحاظ سواد چون خودت همشو میخونی سطح خوبی کسب میکنی ولی سختی های خودشو داره...
> برای ازمون به مقاطع بالاتر هم شما باید منابع مورد نظر رو برای ازمون ارشد بخونین که اعلام میشه...
> یه خوبی دیگه هم داره اینه که شهریش کمتره به نسبت...
> 
> در کل اگه نمیخواین پشت کنکور بمونین و همزمان بخونین پیشنهاد میکنم ازاد برید...نتونستین پیام نور


فرقش با پیام نور چیه آزاد؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> فرقش با پیام نور چیه آزاد؟


خیلی مزیت ها نسبت به پیام نور داره...
تو پیام نور خودت باید بکوبی و بخونی تا نمره بیاری...کلاس درس انچنانی نداره...
امتحاناش واقعا سخته...
دانشگاه ازاد زودتر ممکنه تموم کنی ولی برای پیام نور زیاد باید بخونی...

----------


## U N I V E R S E

> خیلی مزیت ها نسبت به پیام نور داره...
> تو پیام نور خودت باید بکوبی و بخونی تا نمره بیاری...کلاس درس انچنانی نداره...
> امتحاناش واقعا سخته...
> دانشگاه ازاد زودتر ممکنه تموم کنی ولی برای پیام نور زیاد باید بخونی...



مدرک دانشگاه آزاد معتبر تره نسبت به پیام نور.. نه؟ اگه هست میشه بگین چرا؟؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> میگم روانشناسی از طریق تجربی وارد شدن با رشته ی انسانی چه فرقی داره؟کدوم بهتره؟


فرق زیادی نداره ولی انسانیا یک قدم جلو ترن چون بالاخره جامعه شناسی وروانشناسیرو خوندن

----------


## Ali.psy

> مدرک دانشگاه آزاد معتبر تره نسبت به پیام نور.. نه؟ اگه هست میشه بگین چرا؟؟


شما دقیق دقیق فکر کنید خواهید دونست چرا.خب معلومه شما ازادو با پیام نور یکی میدونید؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> یعنی میشه تا مئثلا ارشد رو پیام نور خوند بعد بقیشو برای فوق و دکتری رفت یک دانشگاه دولتی خوب؟شرایطش چطوریه و چطور باید این کارو انجام داد.یعنی می زارن؟
> چون با کنکور که نمی تونم یک دانشگاه خوب قبول شم.


فقط لیسانس میشه پیام نور خوند ارشد باید بری دولتی.وگرنه تو دکتری دچار مشکل میشی

----------


## علی پاتر

آزاد خیـــــــــــــــــــــلی بهتره هم پولش بهتره هم مدرکــش!!

----------


## پریس

کمی توی ایران منابع دانشگاهی قدیمی تدریس میشه. اگر آدم خوش ذوقی باشید و علاقه زیادی به این رشته داشته باشید و تا دوره های عالی دکتری و فوق تخصص ادامه بدید حتما هم بازار کار داره.
خوبی از چه منظر؟
من روانشناسی خوندم سوال دقیق تری خواستید بپرسید در خدمتم.

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> مدرک دانشگاه آزاد معتبر تره نسبت به پیام نور.. نه؟ اگه هست میشه بگین چرا؟؟


از لحاظ مدرک نمیشه گفت واقعا کدوم مدرک نسبت به مدرک دیگه معتبر تره...همه چیز بستگی به خود فرد و اطلاعاتش داره...ولی خوب مدرک دانشگاه ازاد میشه گفت مقداری خوش بینانه تر هست نسبت به پیام نور...هر چند کسایی که پیام نور میرن به دلیل اینکه خودشون مطالعه ی زیادی انجام میدن معمولا از سطح خوبی برخوردار هستن...شما در ازاد سر کلاس های بیشتری میرید...متاسفانه من زیاد پیام نور رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم مگر در شرایطی...چون پیام نور از دید بعضی از خود دانشجوهای پیام نوری هم خسته کننده و نامطلوب هست... در کل در این رشته همه چیز بستگی به خودتون و علاقه و مطالعه و بیانتون داره...کسی که بخواد در این رشته موفق بشه دروس دانشگاه نباید براش منبع کافی و اصلی باشه...باید کاملا به این رشته علاقه و مطالعات گسترده ای داشته باشه...

----------


## U N I V E R S E

> شما دقیق دقیق فکر کنید خواهید دونست چرا.خب معلومه شما ازادو با پیام نور یکی میدونید؟



معلومه که نه.. فقط میخواستم بدونم دلایل دوستان در برتر دونستن آزاد،  *دقیق دقیق* چیا هست.. چون اطلاعات من در مورد دانشگاه آزاد کافی نیست  :Yahoo (110):

----------

